# Mirror polishing damascus cladding



## Knivperson (Feb 6, 2022)

So, I saw @Southpaw polished a damascus clad knife, and I also think that the suiboku finish on their damascus knives looks a bit like a polished damascus (it's unique and so on, I get it).

I have this Y. Tanaka damascus gyuto from Sakai Kikkumori, it has this "kasumi" or bead blasted finish, which I'd like to polish into something like Southpaws gyuto or the suiboku-like finish.

Does anybody else have experience mirror polishing a damascus clad and then maybe etching it lightly? Any idea how to progress? I have never polished anything, really, so pictures, experience, videos, recipies or anything like it is very welcome.

Sincerly
Knivperson


----------



## EricEricEric (Feb 6, 2022)

Like this? Show macro pictures of your knife

Also, this knife is for sale


----------



## Knivperson (Feb 6, 2022)

@EricEricEric That looks insanely nice. How did you procede in specifics?

This is my knife:

Sakai Kikumori - Blue #1 Damascus - 210mm Gyuto - Ho Wood Handle – Strata (strata-portland.myshopify.com)


----------



## Knivperson (Feb 6, 2022)

also, @EricEricEric , show pictures of that view. Damn!


----------



## EricEricEric (Feb 6, 2022)

I would take the handle off first 



https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B06XH37MKC?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title





https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07VZWJXMC?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title&th=1



3k-8k and then 14k-50k you add in stone powder with each

Only use water from a spray bottle, dissolve and gentle spread the particles before starting 

Use low pressure small strokes check work under fluorescent light lots of time.


----------



## Knivperson (Feb 6, 2022)

It's quite an investment in equipment. Maybe Im better off sending it to a professional


----------



## EricEricEric (Feb 6, 2022)

Now you know why the charge so much


----------



## Knivperson (Feb 6, 2022)

Thanks anyway, beautiful knife.


----------

